# Spawning Rams (from Tropicana)



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey everyone, caught a few minutes of spawning action on the rams I got from Kelly, figured you'd enjoy seeing.






cheers


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Love em! He has become so yellow and the blue looks awesome.. Thanks for sharing their progress .


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

the leds in that tank are horrible for lighting, so he looks really yellow most of the time. but yeah I'm really happy with them they are SUPER healthy!

they ate that spawn somewhere within 40-48 hrs after laying, I'm going to let them try a few times before I pull the eggs and raise em on their own.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

df001 said:


> the leds in that tank are horrible for lighting, so he looks really yellow most of the time. but yeah I'm really happy with them they are SUPER healthy!
> 
> they ate that spawn somewhere within 40-48 hrs after laying, I'm going to let them try a few times before I pull the eggs and raise em on their own.


Hopefully they will learn! I had a pair raise fry after about 7 spawns, that was all the way to free swimming. But I would take a spawn from them sooner then later for you to play with and then leave them to continue trying while you have yourself some babies.

One of the other members with my rams had them hatch I believe, not sure if they lasted very long after though.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah thats the plan i think.


----------

